# Rikon contractor table saw



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with the Rikon contractor table saw #10-201, woodcraft has them on sale for 749.00. I know they have cast iron extension wings, but that is about all I know of them, Thx


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a new one to me, but the features look nice for the money if they don't add shipping...it looks like it ships directly from the manufacturer, so they'll likely add $75. It appears that the motor is tucked inside, so it's a modern design....can't tell if that's a riving knife or a splitter. The fence looks like the entry level fence that Steel City had (they made the Ridgid R4511 too). If it is from Steel City, it'd have cabinet mounted trunnions. I'd call Woodcraft and ask a bunch of questions.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks like the Ridgid and Steel City and Craftsman clone to me, only with all cast iron wings. A lot of money though compared to those IMO. I could be wrong. That split fence would worry me. I've never read anything good about the split rail fences.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I got looking at some pics of the Steel City 35990C online this morning and thought the Rikon looks remarkably like the SC. Finding out whether it has cabinet mounted trunnions would be a tell tale sign. You'd think Woodcraft would know enough to mention that significant feature.

























Edit:
I managed to pluck this exploded pictorial of a trunnion bracket from the Rikon's owner's manual....sure looks like a cabinet mounted bracket to me:


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

I contacted rikon, they said they are mounted to the cabinet, so it really looks like the same as the steel city 35990c


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

RJweb said:


> I contacted rikon, they said they are mounted to the cabinet, so it really looks like the same as the steel city 35990c


I'd consider that fence to be the weak link on both these saws, though many found it functional on the Ridgid R4511.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

If you have to have a new saw and willing to pop over $700 these are worth considering.. this from the Steel City sales flyer and still active:


----------

